# New acquisitions... =)



## paphioboy (Jan 3, 2007)

Recently, I acquired 8 new slippers. all species..hehe  they are:
1. paph. dayanum (lowland variety)
2. paph. javanicum
3. paph. stonei
4. paph. villosum (i'm not sure if it will bloom in the lowlands )
5. paph. appletonianum
6. paph. sukhakulii
7. paph. charlesworthii
8. paph. (unidentified, probably sugiyamanum...)

Can anybody give me any tips on how to keep these little critters happy?:wink: Thanks..!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 5, 2007)

These are 3 of my new acquisitions (the mottled leaved ones)...  clockwise from bottom left are dayanum (lowland), javanicum and the unidentified paph...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Heather (Jan 5, 2007)

What's the size of your stonei?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 7, 2007)

the stonei, is 1 mature growth and 1 new growth... =) Btw, i do have several stonei primary hybrids... they are Lukluk (niveum x stonei) and Wild Thing (godefroyae x stonei). I wonder if they will bloom on a small plant (like the brachy parent) or on multigrowth plants (like stonei). Anybody have any idea?(",)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, they will make smaller plants than stonei...but they will have to be multigrowth before bloom...in fact, due to the differences between species, they may have to be multi-multigrowth before flowering....Now, its always possible to get a bloom on a single growth plant, or a small plant with only 2 growths..I have seen pictures of those. But for most of these types of brachy x multi crosses, its a long, slow haul....and the bloom, when it comes, may be a deformed disaster...or, it may be the most beautiful, spectacular paph you have ever seen! Take care, Eric


----------

